# 64 impala with skirts...wheels size?



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

stock suspension... with skirts... cat i fit a 14x7 175 70 14 tire or will i have to run a 14x6?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

shorten the rear should be less than 400 bucks. and well worth it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

I had 14X7 with 175s had no rub what so ever. But ole Kenny there is right its worth to upgrade the rear end. Even if is stock. Will have way better clearance.


----------



## Deuce The Juice (Mar 16, 2006)

13X7 Daytons i think will work same with 14X7 daytons.


----------



## 60'Brookwood (Jul 12, 2003)

13 x 7 works great, and with an adjustable panhardbar you can even do a three wheel with the skirts on the car. Here's my 60 brookwood.

























and they got the same frame.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

13x7 all the way homie


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

heres my ride with 13x7 chinas,stock everything and no rub what so ever... :biggrin:


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 60'Brookwood_@Jan 17 2007, 01:31 PM~7012409
> *13 x 7 works great, and with an adjustable panhardbar you can even do a three wheel with the skirts on the car. Here's my 60 brookwood.
> 
> 
> ...



i like the wagon homie, different


----------



## AdmgtX (Jan 15, 2007)

14X7 with 175s I had those on my 65 never had a prob may very on a 64 though...


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

full lock up is where they will hit...., if that clears you are good to go. Different skirts clear different as well.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 17 2007, 02:09 PM~7013315
> *heres my ride with 13x7 chinas,stock everything and no rub what so ever... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Is the rearend shortened?


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 19 2007, 11:25 AM~7030927
> *Is the rearend shortened?
> *



no, all stock og.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Jan 17 2007, 02:09 PM~7013315
> *heres my ride with 13x7 chinas,stock everything and no rub what so ever... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homeboy


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

fuck i had 14x7 and they rubbed on my skirts


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)

put 13s on it


----------

